# Startup, msconfig, tweaks how to



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Here's a site that specializes in tips/tricks for all versions of Windows....dig right in and get tweak-happy!

http://www.techspot.com/tweaks/startup/index.shtml


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

And make use of its operating systems updates("OS Updates") link in the left column. The newest updates are posted at the bottom of the list of each operating system. If you have fallen behind on your updates, start from the top of the list and work your way down.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

Nice site at techspot - but it's a pop-up hell too!!!

Take care. 

Mike


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

CloseIEx does a good job of taking care of those pop-ups. When they appear, just click Tools - Close Other IEx's.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah, it's a good place to test the popup stoppers!! Maybe AdAware, too!


----------

